# Comment ça marche office2hd



## simba_75 (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir j'acheté l'application office2hd mais je ne sais pas comment faire passer mes fichies de mon MacBook a mon iPad merci de me aider.


----------



## Mouette94 (29 Janvier 2011)

J'utilise GoodReader, entre mon Mac et l'iPad, ça marche dans les deux sens, très simplement. 

À partir de là, je peux envoyer le fichier reçu vers l'app qui va bien, selon sa nature. DoncH ça devrait être OK avec office2 (que je ne connais pas, mais il n'y a pas de raison).


----------



## zoyotte (29 Janvier 2011)

tu vas dans iTunes, onglet APPS; en bas sous "partage de fichiers", tu devrais trouver ton appli "office 2HD" dans une colonne "APPS"; clique dessus et dans le tableau de droite "documents office2HD" mets-y les documents que tu veux transférer en cliquant sur l'onglet "ajouter" enfin faire une synchronisation; ça devrait marcher


----------



## Mouette94 (30 Janvier 2011)

Oui, mais il faut brancher les machines, non ? C'est le système de base, je l'admets.

Si on veut aller vite, on peut utiliser WiFi, par exemple avec GoodReader (y'en a d'autres).


----------



## Laurent A (22 Février 2011)

Avec Office2HD aussi on peut transférer un fichier en wifi en établissant une connexion entre l'ordi et l'Ipad.
On peut aussi ouvrir des fichiers en ligne de GoogleDoc, MobileMe ou DropBox, etc...


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2011)

Laurent A a dit:


> On peut aussi ouvrir des fichiers en ligne de GoogleDoc, MobileMe ou DropBox, etc...



Tu es cerain ?
Avec Documents to Go et OpenOffice, oui, avec ce logiciel, je ne vois pas comment faire...


----------



## Laurent A (2 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu es cerain ?
> Avec Documents to Go et OpenOffice, oui, avec ce logiciel, je ne vois pas comment faire...



Oui, je l'utilise avec Google doc, le plus souvent...

Sur le site de l'éditeur, egarde au bas de la page suivante :
http://www.bytesquared.com/products/office/ipad/more_info.asp


----------

